
Automated manufacturing could drive $125M from cost of F-35 canopies - protomyth
http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/automated-manufacturing-could-drive-125-million-from-cost-of-f-35-406924/
======
protomyth
from the article:

    
    
      The existing canopy manufacturing process requires loading
      an acrylic shell into a forming tool, which then is slid 
      into a 93.3°C (200°F) oven. The canopy forms within the 
      mold over six days, during which “workers regularly enter 
      the oven to makes observations and manually adjust 
      positioning clamps to control the forming process”,
      ONR says.
    

That must be one heck of a hard job

also:

    
    
      An example is the decision to use 3-D printing rather
      than forging to manufacture the bowframe that crosses
      the canopy. Switching methods could save $31.5 million
      over the programme of record at an investment of just
      $342,000, Lockheed says.
    

nice use of 3D printing in a short run manufacturing situation

